# Colorless clear liquid soap



## herackonchiasa (Aug 23, 2014)

is there any way to make colorless clear liquid soap? does it depend on the oils used ?

Anyone?


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope - even 100% coconut oil soap will turn out pale golden yellow.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 23, 2014)

Ditto what Faith said. My 100% CO liquid soap with 0% s/f is pale golden yellow (but beautifully clear).


 IrishLass


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 23, 2014)

Yea I have no problem getting it clear , at least now I don't , but then I wanted to move on to the next tier and see if there's anyway to render the soap paste colorless. Pale yellow may be my best bet yet. Would you mind divulging to me the oils you use to get that color ?

Wait nvm I didn't read all the way thru. But ok 100% coconut . I wonder if bleached oils as opposed to their natural counterparts would impose more of a colorless effect on the soap paste ?


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe fractionated co or straight fatty acids


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 23, 2014)

I was thinking medium chain triglyceride soap with bleached olive and castor oils. But that would mean knowing the sap value for the mct. Does anyone know of such a thing ?

I found that pharmaceutical grade castor oil is almost colorless. Is there anywhere anyone would suggest getting pure fatty acids? I.e. oleic , lauric etc . .

anyone??


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 27, 2014)

herackonchiasa said:


> I found that pharmaceutical grade castor oil is almost colorless.  Is there anywhere anyone would suggest getting pure fatty acids? I.e. oleic , lauric etc . .



They sell a few pure fatty acids. 

http://www.knicenclean.com


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 28, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> They sell a few pure fatty acids.
> 
> http://www.knicenclean.com



Luckily I've found that my local health food store carries mct oil in all its splendor. So now I just have to restock my koh and everything's a go. Another experiment that I have actually already conducted is liquid soap made with 10.5 oz stearic 5.5 oz Shea butter. So many amazing things happened during the stages. In the end Its so shimmery& pearlescent all its own ! & I used some of the initial soap paste as embeds in cp soap. So well see how that turns out after a long cure. Ah, rambling , but anyway I'm gonna see what a 100% mct ls turns out like. Ciao !


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 28, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 29, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> Have fun!



Its semi translucent from the cook which adds to the pearly look. 10.5oz stearic acid 5.5oz shea butter superfat with coconut oil. Semi diluted liquid soap base.


----------

